# Greenboard, Showers and Hot Mop



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's amazing to see how construction methods differ by location. It's also amazing to see how answers differ on this forum.

Greenboard.....yes, I did search....and read a gauntlet of different answers.

What I concluded....greenboard is ok for the ceiling of the shower....

If your going to put tile on it and it will get wet all the time...do NOT use green board....use cement board or hardibacker.

Do NOT put a water proof coating on the cement board/hardibacker.

DO put a water proof membrane *behind *the cement board/hardibacker.

I will be doing hot mop in my showers.....I've done so much research on it....and what I basically concluded....it's pretty much a local thing to California...mainly because our weather (and temps) are easy on it. What I also concluded....while I found lots of 'other' options, I could not find anything that said it was bad or wrong. As with so many other 'old school' methods, the success seems to depend on it being properly installed. And when properly installed, it seems to be a very cost effective and long lasting shower pan.

So...with that said...I've started the blocking....



I should be finished tonight. Once done, the hot mop guy comes in...puts down a mortar bed...then the hot mop which is several layers of felt and hot tar. 
Once done I put up tar paper overlaping the hot mop...then my hardibacker so that it overlaps the hot mop edge by a couple of inches....hence, any moisture that gets past the hardibacker hits the tar paper and then just goes down over the hot mop...through the mortar and into the drain.

No questions this round....unless someone sees any issues with my plans.....I'm just more or less thinking out loud...because once I start...I'm pretty much committed.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Have never heard of that method. That neither makes it good or bad. Just seems like a lot compared to just using membrane and sand mix. But hey if it works for you go for it.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> It's amazing to see how construction methods differ by location. It's also amazing to see how answers differ on this forum.
> 
> Greenboard.....yes, I did search....and read a gauntlet of different answers.
> 
> ...


Great job you should be very happy with it. if the hot mop is done right. it should out live your grand kids kids. just for those out side of the hot dry arid desserts don't do a hot mop. LA Cali and Arizona places like that. else were to cold in the winter time.


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

Appreciate explaining hot mop ....Have heard the term but never what it was !!!


----------

